# Chrome?



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok when i bought this car it had these chrome things above the wheel well's and i didn't mind it at first but then now i have decided i want to take them off. 









Anybody have any suggestions on how to go about taking these off?

Thanks
-Pat


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Razor..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....and Goof Off...


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> .....and Goof Off...


might want to try goo gone instead. Goof Off might take the paint off too.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

peel them off, might need goof off. and Goof off is fine on paint.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

buy syndicate fenders


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

peel it off, then goo it gone


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

A chainsaw and a sledge hammer should do the trick


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> A chainsaw and a sledge hammer should do the trick


actually, i prefer a high-speed cutting wheel to the chainsaw. allows for more accurate spark throwing


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> A chainsaw and a sledge hammer should do the trick


Have you been hunting cows again  ?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> Have you been hunting cows again  ?


Beef, it's what's for dinner :cheers:


----------

